# P2P in Java - JINI. JXTA. BAHNHOF :-)



## richardkrieger (10. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

habe im Inet docus zu JXTA gesucht, habe auch was gefunden, SOGAR IN DEUTSCH 
nur es taucht immer wieder JINI auf. Links auf SUN sind teilweise defekt. Hat schon jemand was mit JINI gemacht?
ich suche gerade etwas, womit ich einfaches P2P realisieren kann: 1 Server+viele Clients.

Gruss Richard


----------



## BlackReloaded (10. Dez 2006)

Hi,

also P2P ist nicht 1 Server und viele Clients, das nur mal am Rande.

Hast du es mal über Sockets versucht?
Bzw, was willst du damit realisieren?


----------



## richardkrieger (11. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

es ist nun mal so, dass es besser ist, wenn es einen Server gibt, der den Clients informationen gibt, wo sich die anderen Clients befinden. Das war zum Beispiel ein Problem bei eDonkey - es gab viele Server, die aber keine feste IP's hatten und so mussten die Clients eine ziemlich lange Liste durcharbeiten, bis man sich mit einem Server verbindet. Deswegen sind viele bei KAZAA geblieben. Deswegen gibt es jetzt Overnet - wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit sehe, wie schnell man "drin" ist, vermute ich mal, dass es da auch einen Zentralserver gibt.

Ausserdem gibt es eine Gesetzeslücke, die anscheinend nie geschlossen werden kann: es ist verboten informationen über illegale Inhalte auf dem Server zu speichern, ABER es ist nicht verboten, informationen über die User zu sammeln. Das heisst, Server muss dem Client nur die IP's von anderen Clients mitteilen. Alle suchanfragen und Antworten machen die Clients selbst untereinander. Somit handelt Server LEGAL, Clients - ILLEGAL.

Das Problem, was ich habe ist die Firewall. Heutzutage werden in 99% aller Fälle keine DSL-Modems, sondern DSL-Router an den Kunden geliefert. Die Router haben einen Portfilter. Was die "Ports" sind, weiss der "Otto-Normalverbraucher" nicht, geschweige den "Portweiterleitung". Die wissen nicht mal dass man per Browser auf den Router zugreifen kann. Die wissen auch nicht, dass man die Zugangsdaten im Router selbst erfassen kann und braucht dann keine Zugangssoftware auf dem Rechner. Diese Informationen stammen aus meiner Praxis(bin Selbständiger "PC-DOKTOR"). Also muss ein Client SIMPEL in der Installation und Bedienung sein.

JXTA kann, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, HTTP-Tunnel aufbauen. Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, die Firewall zu umgehen.

Gruss Richard


----------



## EOB (14. Dez 2006)

trotzdem ist p2p nicht nur ein server und der rest rechner, sondern jeder ist server und jeder ist rechner. was du meinst ist doch wohl eher client server, oder wie?

gruesse


----------

